# Sub channels on DirecTV



## xmguy

I've had DirecTV for years. But a issue caused me to have to leave for a bit. So I went to Charter. I noticed that Charter carries the local sub-channels that DirecTV doesn't offer. I always wondered why they dont offer the sub channels. Is it lack of bandwidth? Or maybe they are not popular? Wondered if anyone that has DirecTV gets their local sub channels? Thanks


----------



## funnyfarm299

Savannah mmetro here. Never watched a sub channel in my life, DTV doesn't carry them.


----------



## CCarncross

To get your local sub-channels, you need to use an OTA setup with satellite. Providing all the locals in each DMA is tough enough, providing all the subchannels would be 10x harder on bandwidth. Plus the fact that 70% is niche crap and not considered very popular channels as you suspected. Your local cable company only needs bandwidth for your locals, a national provider needs bandwidth for everyone's locals.


----------



## yall2

I use over the air antenna for sub and all local channels. I think the quality is better than DTV gives them anyway. One good thing is that the Guide does give them and I can record them on my H24 or H20 DVRs.


----------



## xmguy

I'm 75 miles from the local source. So OTA is out of the picture. I guess you all are right. Its niche material. Since each area of the cable co is locally provided then the channels can be different for each area. But D* has a unified national feed for everyone. I get it now thanks.


----------



## Yes616

xmguy said:


> I'm 75 miles from the local source. So OTA is out of the picture. I guess you all are right. Its niche material. Since each area of the cable co is locally provided then the channels can be different for each area. But D* has a unified national feed for everyone. I get it now thanks.


75 miles is not out of the question unless you are down in a valley. I am picking up OTA locals at 75 miles out using the AM-21. The sub-channels are not so niche either. I am having a good old time with MeTV and Antenna TV.


----------



## N9QZD

I cannot receive one of my local sub channels (MeTV) with the AM21. I was told it's because directv did not have an agreement with the program provider. I thought that was dumb.


----------



## n3ntj

When I talked to the D* engineering dept 2 years ago about subchannels, I was told that D* planned to add no new subchannels to their Guide data that the OTA [ATSC] tuners (like the AM21) uses. In other words, we are out of luck. We can only view these subchannels on the TV's own ATSC tuner.


----------



## N9QZD

n3ntj said:


> When I talked to the D* engineering dept 2 years ago about subchannels, I was told that D* planned to add no new subchannels to their Guide data that the OTA [ATSC] tuners (like the AM21) uses. In other words, we are out of luck. We can only view these subchannels on the TV's own ATSC tuner.


I'm thinking about a Tivo unit with my antenna and transition away from pay tv altogether. Honestly, I have more programming than I can watch.


----------



## ke3ju

Yes616 said:


> 75 miles is not out of the question unless you are down in a valley. I am picking up OTA locals at 75 miles out using the AM-21. The sub-channels are not so niche either. I am having a good old time with MeTV and Antenna TV.


I'm only 40 miles as the crow flies from my locals. I spent over $500 on the Best Anntenna, and Equipment to no avail. It's all about hieght above average terrain. If you ain't got it, you ain't gonna get it. At our house in FL, I am the same distance from the locals down there, but can pull them in 100% with Rabbit Ears.


----------

